# UNOFFICIAL PFF SPRING SHARK TOURNEY



## Clay-Doh

Before anybody ask why March 21st-23rd is on there, it was because while looking at a calander, it says that is easter, and I know alot of people will have family and such.

Lets get this thing started!!! I could use the winnings to buy me some new gear! And yes, I am trash talking!

_This went great last year, and everybody who went had a lot of fun! We still have good stories to tell about it! Lets do the same this year!!_

*<U>RULES:</U>*

Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday April 11th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday1 pm April 13th.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 "donation" (thats a nice legal term since this is a public forum) per Boat (Team) due by Thursday before the tournament.(date to be determined) If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat,ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.


One winner, winner take 75% with 25% for Team with largest shark in junior angler division, 15 years old and younger.If winning shark is from a Team that does have a junior angler, than 100% of prize to that team. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable.

UPDATE!!!!!! New Prizes!!A new 114h Senator on a 30/80 slammer andGimbal beltfor 2nd place and aSeeker American series 40/100 lb. 7' roller tip rod and a tackle bag for 3rd place, Donated by Get-N-Wade (Mitch) from Get-N-Wade Tckle in the Gulf Breeze Flea Market!!! (850) 565-0920. He can get you some great deals for what you need, and you might need to talk to him before the tournament to get your gear in order! Thanx man!


Entry fees can be paid up until the official start time Friday, April 11th 4 pm.

Cookout sunday (or saturday if friday nite goes well )afternoon,with some fried shark nuggets. Maybe saturday also if it turns out some of us can actually catch one of these things! $50 of the total "donation" fees will be used for oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark like a selfish bastard, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $65 I think, and can bepurchased online.You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THESE TASTY CRITTERS! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark, so I will not be attempting that.









This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 

$80 "donation" can be mailed to: 

BOSS Commercial Building Services 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

If mailing a check or money order, please make payable to "CASH". Do NOT make it payable to my business name or me! 

My number is (850) 777-1221. If you would like to meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 

There are a ton of other rules that could be posted, but I think everybody knows what is ethical and proper and fair. Also mob riot will enforse any common sense rules. Such as if you bring a frozen shark you caught last month to the Measure-In, I think the mob riot will fix that stupidity. And they say you can't fix stupid!









There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament. 

IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH AND CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree! 

Before the tournament, an official VHF channel will be announced. 

If called for weather, it will be rescheduled for the following weekend. 

I look foward to this, and meeting more of you! 
And again, it was wishiniwasfishinlast fall who kickstarted this thing!! Thanx man!


----------



## Travis Gill

Those are all during COBIA season. Have fun without me


----------



## FenderBender

i figure the cobia will bring in a lot of big sharks close to the beach... kill two birds with one stone! sounds like a pretty good plan to me.


----------



## Travis Gill

No doubt the sharks will be here, but I'll be in Cobia mode by then. Might get in Just in case we happen to see a big one.


----------



## Clay-Doh

All these huge Makos I here gettin caught by cobia fishers??? Hel, seems like you all have better luck getting em than us actually trying to get a shark!


----------



## J.Sharit

Well you've given me reason to finish up my boat projects! Hey yall get some of this cause I need a new fish box for the boat and that 12 ft mako ought to put on there for me.........I will share some steaks off of it anyway.


----------



## bladeco

I just looked online at getting the recreational hms permit and it is 28 dollars. here is the link to the page for all of you that are going to be in the tourny. you will need it. 28 dollars is < and huge fine for breaking the law. 

https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/PermitList.asp

I am getting my motley crew together and will be posting an I'm in reply here within the next few days. once I get confirms from the guys.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Only if you plan on fishing more than 9 miles out bladeco. If you plan on cruising the beach and sandbars, or the pass, it is not needed.

But as cheap as it is my as well get it anyways!

Is anybody gonna vote on any of the dates!


----------



## bladeco

I think april 4th though the 6th will be better just because it will be a little bit warmer and there will be more baitfish running around then. just a thought for everyone to think about. yea I agree clay about it being so cheap you never know if you hook into a real man eater who is to say you don't get dragged out into fed. waters depending on where you are fishing at. plus due to operational commitments the guys I have that want to go cannot make any of the other dates. hopefully it will work out so we can all make it though otherwise I will be hunting fo a few guys to go.


----------



## bladeco

PLUS April 4th through the 6th there will be more prep time for everyone. hell I am all for camping but I would much rather be warm when doing it instead of freezing my a$$ off. anyhow majority rules so in the end we will see what happens. when is the poll cut off date and time?


----------



## parrothead

I voted April 4th. Warmer, more bait fish, and cobia !!!!!!!!! Will be there. Got my Penn 9/0 ready to go.

Scott


----------



## Bigg J

Alabama boy here. What should I do about reg Fl. fishing lic. Get a year or weekly.

Oh yeah, Wheres fort mcree.


----------



## bladeco

I am stoked that this is going to be happening! I am just excited to get out and do some sharking and camping. and taking all of your money! :moon Looking forward to good company and cold beer around a nice fire. Looking forward to seein you all out there. BTW! when is the cut off for the poll so I can start planning?


----------



## Clay-Doh

bladeco, lets let it run about 5 more days, and see were we are at.

overnunder, I have a yearly fishing licence for AL jsut so I dont have to go thru the trouble of getiing one all the time. SO depends onhow much you might fish in Florida waters. If 3 or more times a year, it is probably cheaper for a yearly.

And Fort Mcree is the west side of the pensacola pass, with 2 jetties, and a nice cove on the north side that is calm and protected, and the depth drops of REAL fast, so even the biggest boat can pull right up tho the beach, and its deep enough to dive off the back of your boat. Theres a cool old underground fort there on the island too.

Last year we had a whole circle of tents during the tournament, and more down the beach, and kept a fire goin, and one or 2 beers may have been consumed!:letsdrink Hope you can make it!


----------



## sniper

28th-30th of march and second week in april are the only ones I can do cause of a kid situation. But if I miss it this time I will catch it in the fall. It was a blast last time!!!


----------



## Bigg J

Thanks Clay. I sure hope I can make it too. Sounds like a blast for real. I'm not a real shark fisherman but I have cot a few, should be interesting. 

Oh and I'll bring the KY :moon. You know for the camping.


----------



## JoshH

APRIL 11-13TH is the only time we can have the whole team. Smokey has baseball on all the other dates. It would also give everyone ample time to prepare :hoppingmad


----------



## Getsome

Clay, thats was a shark tourney last year? Damn I thought it was a drinking tourney. Anyway, I'm in for this year I had way too much fun pulling Sniper and April around the pass and gulf. I really think he was just saying he was broke down to save on gas.


----------



## Killin n Grillin

i voted for the 11-13 because like josh said i have baseball until that week and im trying to get in on some of the prize money :angel


----------



## sniper

:doh Busted. I usualy use my tow service but you were so convieniant LOL.


----------



## bladeco

So are the dates set yet or is the poll still running? it looks like the majority are voting for the 11th thru the 13th of april? Should work for me and my guys just have to check again with them. anyhow need to find out so I can start planning


----------



## snakeawave

Yeah I am down for those dates also, Lets set this and start planning hope to plan on camping this year and meet you guys


----------



## bladeco

well I am guessing the 11th through the 13th of april are the dates that are set for the tourney. no one else has voted in a while so I guess what we have is what we have. well I am looking forward to meeting everyone out there on Ft Mcrae for a good time drinkin n sharkin


----------



## Clay-Doh

sORRY GUYS, i WAS OUT OF TOWN FOR A WHILE and just got back in yesterday morning.

April 11-13th it is!!!


----------



## bladeco

I can't wait. boat should be finished up this weekend have to change out the gear oil and I just replaced the prop that broke. since bad things come in threes and I have had all three happen in the same day I figure I am done for a while HAHA! I am ready to win me some money. see you all out there!


----------



## Bigg J

Hey Clay, how many peeps u think will be out there. In other words, HOW MUCH DOH WILL BE IN THE POT?


----------



## konz

There's about 9 people on this thread alone that say they are in.....I'm sure there are a few more that will be there, so just guess around 10 boats. That's 80 a boat, so 800 dollars roughly, minus 50 bucks for the cooking expense at base camp. We all meet up and fry up some shark on the beach


----------



## bladeco

why worry about that overnunder, not like you are gonna see any of it! its all comming to my buddies and me. gotta buy some new stuff for the boat.


----------



## Bigg J

Talky Talky Talky. I hope I can make it to this thing baby, so I can see you boys boo hoo on that little sandbar of a campsite.


----------



## Bigg J

What size fish won this thing last year.


----------



## konz

5'1"


----------



## Bigg J

Right on, preciate it


----------



## J.Sharit

You'll need to ask the doh miester and kid konzie on how big that monster was last year.oke

Quint himself would've been proud!!


----------



## JoshH

WHOS IN?


----------



## Bigg J

If my boats ready I'll probly be there for reel.


----------



## bladeco

I am in for sure just getting the money from the guys this friday and gettin it to clay within the next week.


----------



## sniper

When are we gonna firm up the dates? I am good with the dates that are winning now. So if it stays and the weather is decent me and April are in.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *sniper (3/10/2008)*When are we gonna firm up the dates? I am good with the dates that are winning now. So if it stays and the weather is decent me and April are in.


Dates are firm:



> *Clay-Doh (3/6/2008)*sORRY GUYS, i WAS OUT OF TOWN FOR A WHILE and just got back in yesterday morning.
> 
> April 11-13th it is!!!


----------



## snakeawave

Im in


----------



## Clay-Doh

Team Lovely Chunks is in!

An you got us good Kane....bout our "monster" shark last year. Wasnt big...but just big enough to take your money!!!oke


----------



## sniper

Last tournament was a LONG time ago.... This is a whole new game. Besides, I think I got the boat dialed in now so I wont be wrenching on it all weekend. Knock on wood. 

So everyone knows. This thing was such a blast last year that it didnt matter win or lose we had a GREAT time and vowed not to miss one. Even if you just catch a ride to Ft. McRee and fish there it is worth it. I hope the weather is great. This will be FUN! 

I heard through the grapevine that it's good luck to go and shake CLay's tent at ANY hour day or night. If you are worried about him getting up and chasing you, bring zip ties for the zippers so he has a chance to think about what he is about to do. This also allows you time to talk BS while you make a calm get away!!!!


----------



## J.Sharit

Well I guess ya got a point on that note Clay. We had da kids last year this time we strikly "bidnass".. It'son partner. kane and crew are in.:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

:moon good luck to shake my tent...are you crazy??


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Team FishWerks is in. 3 aboard. The boys are sharpening hooks and rigging leaders with a gleam in thier eyes. 



I've been trying to figure out a way to rig a really nice hammock in the boat...



:usaflag


----------



## bonita dan

Yall suck at Trash Talkin! I think i'll show up at the island for the party and see what goes on and may even bring the "CUP" out so yall can see what true TRASH TALKIN is all about. Don't worry,I don't want any of your PEE-FISH but to have a good time with some friends. I'll bring some good ole yellow gravel mingo,trigger or even a state water snapper for those that like to eat good fish. Did I mention that I'll be bringing the cup and for a nominal fee yall may be able to touch it!


----------



## J.Sharit

Your gonna need a bigger cup than that to hold all the S...T that gets sprayed at this shin-dig. Might want to bring the waders so you don't step or wade through any.:letsdrink


----------



## bladeco

Well my team is locked in and confirmed so I will be bringing the money to you this weekend if possible Clay. We are looking forward to getting away and meeting everyone from the forum out there on Ft MCrae.


----------



## Brad King

Well, I have sat back for two years now and let all the rookies talk their trash and catch their little fish. But now....finally........It's time for "Team Reel Gooder" to enter an event. I can't wait. :letsdrink

I will be transferring to Baton Rouge at the end of the month and will have every weekend off. So expect us to be there. 

Clay, let me know when I need to have the entry fee to you. My better half and one of my partners are still in Gulf Breeze and could square up for us. As far as the Trash Talking........... We are Reel Gooder at that too. 

I am really stoked about getting a chance to meet you guys and have a couple Adult Beverages as well. I will bring 2 half gallons of Capt. Morgan and maybe about 100 or so Jello Shooters. If I can't out fish you I can try like hell to out drink you/:sick

Anyway let the trash talk begin










Whats that???????????? A big shark in the Marquesas'.

Thats what it is and thats how I get down................


----------



## sniper

Oh, that's what you caught? I thought you were showing how you rig your bait. :banghead


----------



## Brad King

:bowdown Damn that was a snappy comeback.....


----------



## H2OArman

Trash Talk Bull, We shall see who really brings in the big one the money is as good as mine sorry Clay this year you will have to sit in theside lines My smalllest shark so far has been a 9ft lemon 250lbs so you guys better think big cause I need that money for my new Speargun.

P.S. I have the Chunky that all the Sharks Love


----------



## bladeco

:moon *<U>Glory hole???</U>*:moon wtf!?!?! what is this forum comming to? thats a nice little bait fish you got there.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Armondo. If I dont have the lower unit on one of my motors in time for the tourney......I dont know how you will be able to fish it since your boat is parked in my front yard and I will be taking it out to use for the tourney!!!!!!!:moon

Prety Dan.....thats mighty nice of you to go to Joe Patties and by all that fish your talkin about to bring.....we know YOU didnt actually catch em!!!

Rules....none but whats listed above, and fair sportsmanship. Nice and simple.

Entry fees...anytime up till 4/10. checks money orders should be made out to "Cash". The whole stack will be handed over to the winners (probably Team CHunky Love afain:letsdrink ) With me owning a business, I don't want to filter them thru me because even my personal accounts are subject to audit. So cash, money order, or check is fine.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Also, my number again is (850) 777-1221.

I will be around this weekend for those of you that asked, but you still got a few more weeks if you want to wait.

I am really lookin foward to thi...we had a GREAT time last year, and it looks like we have more people in this year. Lookin foward to meeting a lot of you that I havent yet. And as far as the ones I do know...gues I gotta put up with you for the weekend..oke

And a little info about Mcree, since I had got a PM....no facilities, bring a shovel. bring a tent, and warm sleeping bags, it gets cold at night. We will be keeping a fire going, and if anybody has room for some wood to transport out, that would help. I got a ton of pine that burns fast, and DK and Rocklobster let me take some HUGE chunks of oak that burned for 12 hours.

On the north side of Mcree is a no wake zone that drops off VERY fast and you can anchor any size boat right up to the beach.

I will have my snorkleing gear, if you got kids or wives, theres a lot to do at Mcree, a spooky old fort to explore ect.

We gonna have some fun now!!!

I will have a grill on our community fire for anybody that wants to cook on it without luggin extra. It is a very handy ingenios one that allows you to raise and lower it and swing it away from the fire to control the temp. Cans of chily, ravioli, cambells chunky soup, ect cook up great on it then all you need is a spoon. No dishes to wash ect.


----------



## konz

Everybody knows that team Chunky Love has this in the bag! I think I'll be buying a new custom rod with this years winnings! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brad King

That's a good idea there Konz. Maybe I will go ahead and twist a new rod for the tournament. Then when I win the money for the biggest shark, I could autograph it... and sale it to Team Chunky Love for inspiration in the fall:letsdrink

Why didn't I think of that. Now as far as the "Glory Hole" comment. A GloryHole is a lot like a boat..It's a hole in the water where you throw money. I do appreciate all the Donations.

Man it feels good to finally be a part of all this trash talking:moon


----------



## Telum Pisces

All this Chunky Luv trash talk and they don't even have a boat to fish out of as of yet. Better get that thing in gear Clay.:moon I am not even going to fish it and I am going to trash talk. I'll be out of town till Saturday mid-day that weekend.

But I may try and get out to McRee Saturday evening and see if I can catch the big BUZZ:letsdrink 

If I am able to make it out there Saturday and anyone with shark experience that wants to hop on my boat is welcome to do so. I could fit two more anglers on the boat. I'll be glad to provide the boat, if you provide everything else. I don't have any shark gear. I just can not be there for the Friday evening part of the tourney.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey John, lotta people could fish till saturday last year, you still might want to think about it. I would love Chunky Love getting another $80 out of you!!!!

And Whorry Boy ( oke ) , you just wait till we fish friday nite, catch the winning shark, and not even fish the rest of the tournament like we did last year!!!!!!!:moon


----------



## Brad King

Just talked to the better half, she is super excited. Gonna be a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean Man

Team Ocean Man will most likely be in. I will just have to pimp out my deckhands to come up with the $$.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Cool, we had a good number of wives / girlfriends / mistresses out there last year. My wife, Brandys wife, Talleybans wife, Konz girlfriend, Snipers Wife, I think Kane Manos family too (they were camped at the other end). Then other people stopped by the island, Litecatch and his wife, Wayne-O' and his.

The jetties there are very fun to snorkle at high tide when its crystal clear. Lots of tropicals, crabs, spades, some kinda snappers, spanish, sheepheads, ect. I will bring all of our extra mask snorkles ect for anybody, (although there kinda ols and abused a full set fins mask and snorkle is about $30 at Walmart)


----------



## Brad King

I think she has a set ...if not I will have to get her 1.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (3/12/2008)*Hey John, lotta people could fish till saturday last year, you still might want to think about it. I would love Chunky Love getting another $80 out of you!!!!


If your sharkin skills are as bad as your spearin skills have been on the last few trips, your gonna end up with a big fat nothing.:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh

You bastard! Had to bring that up huh???????:moon


----------



## J.Sharit

I know for a fact clay's got kids so he is able to hit a target with his spear if the motivation is right. :shedevil Now sharkin is a bit different but its all in how you intice da prey.:letsparty Got ya back Clay.


----------



## Getsome

Team Chunky Love is going to be Chunky Dud this year. I am taking this tourney serious. I will be only bringing 3 cases of beer insted of five like last year. I got my fishing partner siked up, we should have 300lb of chum and plenty of cryin towles for all of you that watch us drive off with the money this trip.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Mike...don't think I fish like I shoot pool (tell yer son my feelings are still hurt from him laughin at me).

Besides, from what I hear you didnt even know you were in the tournament last year with all the beer. You didnt realize it till a week later when your cancelled check you wrote to "Cash" came back to you with my signature and you had to call and ask me what you wrote the check to me for!!!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Hey Kane...was your family with you last year? You guys were at the other end of the island, and I don't know who all you tagged along. Havin a lotta families along last year was nice!


----------



## sniper

Damn Mike you gonna take that crap from "Team Chunky Butt"? 

I know his check was good Clay, I watched him make it on Photoshop the same day. And you tried to see how many zeros you could fit in between the 00 change. It probobly would have worked but you used a CRAYON!!!!

Mike,

I say we....I mean YOU, zip-tie the zippers on his tent, drop the legs of it and pour water on it!!!!! That's my tow boat you are messing with there Clay!

Sleep tight Clay


----------



## Getsome

Ok Team Chunky Gut! That's it, I'm pissed now. Clay how about a little side wager? Let's say if my boat wins you have to start a thread on the forum that barr none Davis Roofing is the greatest commercial roofing contractor in the panhandle. If your boat wins I will do the same. If any other boat wins, I say we beat the hell out of them and take the money anyway. 

:letsdrink


----------



## bladeco

bring it on there getsome haha you will have a good fight for you when you come and try to take that money away from TEAM JCS (JUST CATCH SH*T) cause we are gonna take it all! 4 rookies gotta have some kind of beginners luck right?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Getsome and Sniper....you guys :moon Dereck...you and April tryin to sabatoge my tent!

I would love some free advertising from you Mike when we win this thing again! Davis Roofing doing a whole story on how great BOSS Commercial Building Services is. You are on!!

I just did a count of all the people who said they are in, and it appears we have 11 teams now.....$830 of prize money if no one else enters.

I really am amazed that there are that many people on this forum willing to contribute to Team Chunky Loves prize money that we WILL be winning?!??! Guess theres a sucker born every minute!:moon:moon:moon


----------



## bladeco

:letsdrink my team and I are looking forward to celebrating our victory over the tubby chum lovers and all the rest of thegoons in this parade of:loosers in the tournament. looking forward to making some memories and making some new friends on the beach and OH yeae taking that prize money and getting drunk!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Bladeco! I will DEFINATELY count you as one of my friends when you donate your hard earned money to our winnin pot!!!!!

Team Chunky Love representin the West Siiiiiiiide Biaaaatches!:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## sniper

Go ahead and represent the 'west side bitches'Clay (How fitting). Cause after this tourney you will ALL be my bitches!!! West, east, south, north, I wont hold a compass up while I bitch slap ya. 

:looser

I'm gonna have to bust out my pimp hand on ya!

oke


----------



## Clay-Doh

What did you cathch last year Sniper???.....:bpts

hmmm...still tryin to rember.......a bill from Getsome for a vroken cleat for towin yer asses around??:shedevil


----------



## sniper

All right. I wasn't gonna say anything cause I did give my word to you but since we are heading that direction.....

Clays shark he caught last yearstarted out at 3' long. What he did was tie it between his boat and another and streached it out. Then stuffed it with sand to make it look big. Not to mention the sewing art work coochie did to mend the holes he tore in it to make it look real. I am sorry Clay I know I said I wouldnt tell but, this is a new tourny and time to come clean. .....

He didnt even catch the shark on the weekend of the tourney. 

He bought it off a guy at the boat ramp and tied it to a wreck and then dove down and brought it up that weekend. Then he brought chicken Nuggets from his work (Mc Donalds) and gave them away as 'shark nuggets'. "Ummm sorry nobody can see the shark, We already chopped him up and fried him and are serving them in these red and yellow 5 piece serving trays"...The yellow 'M' stands for 'Team Chunky Love' he said. 

I am sorry Clay I couldnt hold it in anymore.

AND.... I don't want you trying to slip in food stamps for your entry fee on me. I dont care if you give me 2 to a $ or not, I am just not gonna do it. Sorry. Go sell yourself or whatever you gotta do but I want CASH only!!!!

:letsdrink

And YES, something WILL happen to the tent.....Sleep tight.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

> *sniper (3/13/2008)*All right. I wasn't gonna say anything cause I did give my word to you but since we are heading that direction.....
> 
> 
> 
> Clays shark he caught last yearstarted out at 3' long. What he did was tie it between his boat and another and streached it out. Then stuffed it with sand to make it look big. Not to mention the sewing art work coochie did to mend the holes he tore in it to make it look real. I am sorry Clay I know I said I wouldnt tell but, this is a new tourny and time to come clean. .....
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt even catch the shark on the weekend of the tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> He bought it off a guy at the boat ramp and tied it to a wreck and then dove down and brought it up that weekend. Then he brought chicken Nuggets from his work (Mc Donalds) and gave them away as 'shark nuggets'. "Ummm sorry nobody can see the shark, We already chopped him up and fried him and are serving them in these red and yellow 5 piece serving trays"
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry Clay I couldnt hold it in anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> AND.... I don't want you trying to slip in food stamps for your entry fee on me. I dont care if you give me 2 to a $ or not, I am just not gonna do it. Sorry. Go sell yourself or whatever you gotta do but I want CASH only!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> And YES, something WILL happen to the tent.....Sleep tight.






OUCHoke


----------



## Bigg J

Man there is some serious booboo talkin in here.


----------



## sniper

I did feel bad for him getting caught stealing the chicken nuggets from workand getting fired from his job for the theft tho and allowed him to continue his 'WIN' of the tournament so he could feed his family. Since he could no longer provide leftovers from work (half eaten double cheeseburger, ketchup packets etc). I wouldn't have said anything about it but he went out running his mouth about how he is a "Shark Slayer". I figured the truth should be known.


----------



## Getsome

> *sniper (3/13/2008)*I did feel bad for him getting caught stealing the chicken nuggets from workand getting fired from his job for the theft tho and allowed him to continue his 'WIN' of the tournament so he could feed his family. Since he could no longer provide leftovers from work (half eaten double cheeseburger, ketchup packets etc). I wouldn't have said anything about it but he went out running his mouth about how he is a "Shark Slayer". I figured the truth should be known.


Damn Clay, Sniper is spilling the beans :looser


----------



## Clay-Doh

You guys suck!! I cant even use my food stamps for an entry fee???

I wonder where lil Josh is (wishiniwasfishin) with the trash talk....he was the one got this tounament kicked into gear last year....


----------



## bladeco

You know I am suprised that the aluma dingy isn't on here talking smack. if he was to enter we could take his boat and shine it up real nice and go trolling for some big makos as we tow him around out in the gulf.


----------



## Get'n Wade

I'm in!! Sounds like a Good Time. I swing by with my Donation at the first of the week. What time do you guys open in the morning, or what is a good time to drop it off ?


----------



## Clay-Doh

I am usually open when my hangover subsides....just kidding.

Give me a call (850) 777-1221, and stop by my house!


----------



## Clay-Doh

With you that is now a count of 12 teams who have said there in if they all still enter...$910 of prize money!!!

This is getting worthwhile now...not to mention the side bet Getsome and me have going, which whoever of us wins is going to be PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Angel Fish

Brandon and I can't April 4 - 6. Cruz has a track meet. Even though Alabama's A Day Game is onApril 12th I'm sure Brandon wouldn't mind skipping it to shark fish.

:angel


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

I'm not gonna do much shit talkin, til I walk around and shake everybody's hand, but you all remember the guy in the bassmaster's video in the speed boat? You will have flashbacks...



Konz has steadily gave away the chunky love team secrets, so anybody want any pointers? J/K you outta luck here! :moon



:clap



Looks like I may be in the tourny too, hopefully with THE surfstrykr himself... :letsdrink 

That is if Larry is off work...



we'll see how it pans out for our boat as a competitor....



I will say one thing....there is going to be a shit ton of chum in the water between all these boats.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Angelica, its 11-the 13th, so you guys gotta be in!

If yu and Reel Trouble are in, we are at 14 boats I think? Thats $1,070 prize!!!


----------



## Getsome

Damn guys do you see how many views this thread has got? All you lurkers out there, come on and join this Shark tourney, my babies need some milk. I could use the money for some new fishing stuff!!


----------



## snakeawave

edited someone playing on my puter


----------



## JoshH

> *Clay-Doh (3/14/2008)*You guys suck!! I cant even use my food stamps for an entry fee???
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where lil Josh is (wishiniwasfishin) with the trash talk....he was the one got this tounament kicked into gear last year....




thats BIG Josh thank you :doh


----------



## Clay-Doh

And Josh has now officially started talkin smack!!! :moon

BIg Josh, Lil Josh....lets see what kinda shark you bannana boat riders bring in!!!:letsdrink


----------



## flynurse

thinkin about joining in the fishing. got my best friend coming in from AZ. guy from work is wanting to fish it also. what kinda tackle do i need? the way me and my friend drink that will take care of the chum.sicksick we dang sure will camping out too. be great to meet everybody.


----------



## sniper

something like a 6/0 pen 114 would work good. 

You gotta be able to hold enough line that if wants to run a little he can.

I have seen people catch nice sized sharks on spinning rods. But they are very skilled in the art of drag control and boat manuvering.



Ask claydoh to use his set up. He has no use for it!!!oke


----------



## flynurse

i have a TLD 15, with 30lb test. is this big enough? hey clay can i borrow your set up and your speargun? sounds like you lost the edge with both?oke i know you don't even know me and i'm cutting on ya. sorry bro, i'll buy ya a bottle, we can kill that instead. i'm getting excited. need to get the peeps together and talk shop.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh man...lost my touch with both! I will agree, seems like a speargun is useless for me since New Years Eave Day!!


----------



## flynurse

that just means we need to get out and shoot something. been awhile since i've gotten wet. don't even wanna shower brings back memories of ear pressure and bubbles.


----------



## bladeco

damn pot is gettin big! keep em comming in I could use the money for stuff around the house and on the boat. well with people starting to see the kings on the piers now fishing should be good here soon. gotta catch me some bait and get it in the freezer for the tourney so hopefully the weather gets better for this weekend. look forward to taking everyones money. thankyou for donating it to my projects fund haha!


----------



## sniper

Hey team 'Won't Catch Shit' I suggest you save whatever fish you catch you want to use for bait and use it to feed your family, cause the prize is MINE!


----------



## flynurse

look i'm willing to give my money away, as long as can catch a shark. so can somebody tell me if my TLD 15 with 30lb test and penn 850ssm with 20lb braid work? do i need braid? 

hey barrett you can ask to bitch. this was your idea. my friend john is really ready to come now. just the idea of catching a shark is got him ready. 

somebody help a brother out. i know i want catch the winning shark, please please. ok that is the vodka talking.


----------



## jsaddiction

I will probably have a boat out there. I guess that makes 15 boats and $1150 prize money???


----------



## bladeco

its a good thing I only have to worry about myself then cause I don't have a family to feed. leftthe ex wife back in her own country with the divorceto fend for herself thankyou very much. just living the life of "have gun, will travel" didn't agree with her. cheaper on my own anyhow. so maybe I will "<U>donate</U> a portion of MY winnings to ":looserSNIPER NEEDS TO FEED HIS FAMILY FOUNDATION:moon"


----------



## chum-chum

Have been reading all the trash talk and its got me excited. Did not make it last year but will be there this time. Don't worry tho as I will be on a learning and greeting trip. Fairly new to saltwater fishing and have never fished for shark, don't know how or where? I have boat and tent so will camp out and try to meet some of you experts and learn a thing or two. Used to be a real pro when it came to drinking and eating. Can't even do that now that I had stomach surgery. A piece of fish and 1 or 2 beers will be all I can physcially handle now. Been spending my time gathering fishing gear and losing weight (- 80 lbs) since august. See a blue & White seaswirl (Thunder Guppy) at the fort , stop by and introduce yourself.Will everyone be on ft mcrae side by jetties or will they be on the sand island? Want to be sure I get there early enough to set up a camp and have a spot to put the boat. When should I plan on being there?Dan


----------



## Clay-Doh

Lookin foward to mmetin you chum chum!! Most will be on Mcree, the big circle of tents around a fire pit on the north-east most point, right about where the no wake starts. Some will be on sand island I think I saw in other post with dogs. Also Kanemano and some others camped farther down west last year.

Just look for the noisyest group...and you will find us!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man

chum chum, as far as the how and where a good starting place would be close to the pass either just inside the bay or out on one of the shoals. Just use a long steel leader and a chunk of bonita, ladyfish or bluefish would be good for bait. I would fish it on the bottom but some would put it under a balloon. Hope that helps some. It would also help to anchor up just down current of Clay's boat so you can get so you get first shot at all the sharks going to his chum line. Just remember to anchor down current not down wind because that could be a fatal mistake.oke


----------



## chum-chum

thanks clay doh and oceanman. At this point I plan on fishing and camping/socializing. If I were to decide to enter this thing how late could I wait and still enter? When on Friday does it start? tks again


----------



## Clay-Doh

chum- chum, you can pay all the way up to before start time on friday. Hope you can make it in, or at least out there to hang out!!


You got me Matt, my son and his friendanchored in me and Konzchum slick once!:doh

Everybody else be warned! We will have my water ballon launcher and baloons filled with menhaden oil on board for violaters!!!:nonono


----------



## B3245

ok martin i was seeing what the rest of the crowd was going to do. i am looking at two rods now to buy that a guy has. oh and btw if we can do it, rich is going to come too. I am not going to talk alot of smack cause the only shark i have ever caught was by accident. I am doing some research on the matter now and things are looking good. I think this will be fun as hell, especially if we beatout crasch since he was talking alot of smack at work the other night.:moon

looking forward to meeting all of you. oh and btw what does an out of state fishing license cost..

TeamFlat Line( how does that sound martin?)


----------



## chum-chum

Is there a certain time on friday that this thing kicks off?


----------



## flynurse

barrett, team flay line sounds good or don't know sh!t. having rich out there would be great too. i think my 2 rods and reels will work. must need some steel leader and big butt hooks. 

clay don't spray us with that menhaden oil. it will remind my team of work!! nasty bitches.

i hear that oil frozen in cat food works good for chum. 

biggest question of all, how do we land the beast? you know with keeping all digits intact.


----------



## B3245

> *
> 
> clay don't spray us with that menhaden oil. it will remind my team of work!! nasty bitches.
> 
> .*


*

stop it i have to work tonight!!!!!!! 

we need a rope like a lasso and we can tail it or you can bring the 40 and we can shoot it*


----------



## bladeco

it is called unloading a large caliber pistol or shotgun into the brainstem of the beast to subdue it. them tie the rope on the tail and drag it back to the beach


----------



## konz

We normally rope it and either beat it with a club or drag it backwards in the water. I'm not sure what the law is on using a gun.


----------



## bladeco

well those guys in orange beach that caught that big MAKO used a shotgun to the point the banana'ed the barrel and that was put out in the news that they did that to kill the shark and they never go into trouble. you hervested the fish on rod and reel you subdued the animal with a weapon. what is the difference between beating the sh*t out of it with a club which I think would be considered more inhumane than shooting it by the tree huggers that inhabit this earth.


----------



## konz

Hey I hear ya man, I'm just saying to make sure andcheck the law before you do it. I beat the hell out of them b/c I know it's legal to do so...haha.


----------



## konz

This is what I found on FWC's website.


----------



## bladeco

ok cool well I will make sure I don't hit the water then hehe. j/k cool well I guess I am going out to fed waters.


----------



## konz

haha, I thought the same thing when I read it. 

I swear officer, the head was out of the water.....but figured I wouldn'tbe able to prove it.


----------



## chum-chum

Still would like someone to tell me if fishing start time on friday is AM or Pm/


----------



## JoshH

> *konz (3/20/2008)*This is what I found on FWC's website.




Not in Federal Waters :letsdrink


----------



## konz

*<U>RULES:</U>* 

Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday (date to be determined). Measure-In deadline is Sunday1 pm (date to be determined).



All the rules are on the first page bro.


----------



## chum-chum

konz - tks for info. Look forward to meeting you at mcrae. dan


----------



## Clay-Doh

We are gonna have a butload of competitors out there it looks like!!!

Please warn everybody you know NOT to go swimming that weekend, due to the 1,000s of gallons of chumm that will be poured into the gulf that weekend!!!


----------



## sniper

note to self "push clay in water, make him swim"


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa!


----------



## sniper




----------



## konz

> *chum-chum (3/20/2008)*konz - tks for info. Look forward to meeting you at mcrae. dan


You bet man, I'll have a beer waiting for ya.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Well the way we drink em down Konz...that would depend if he makes it there within an hour of starting!:letsdrink


----------



## Get'n Wade

So theres a drinking competetion too? I'm in!


----------



## chum-chum

there would not be a drinking competition prior to my surgery, I would have won hands down. Now however, it will take me hours to get thru 2 beers. Lifes a bitch ain't it? I'm trusting you two guys to save me at least l beer. dan


----------



## konz

> *Clay-Doh (3/21/2008)*Well the way we drink em down Konz...that would depend if he makes it there within an hour of starting!:letsdrink


HAHA good point!


----------



## Get'n Wade

Since this is an unoffical Tounament, does that mean the a*s whoopin ya'll are about to get is unoffical? Just wondering.

::letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

You herein all this smack Konz???


----------



## Clay-Doh

Well this tournament has just gotten way better! Get-N-Wade (Mitch) has just donated items for 2nd and 3rd place!!!! It's a new 114h Senator on a 30/80 slammer andGimbal beltfor 2nd place and aSeeker American series 40/100 lb. 7' roller tip rod and a tackle bag for 3rd place. 

:toast:toast:toast:toast:clap

He owns Get-N-Wade tackle in the Gulf Breeze Flea Market (850) 565-0920. He can get you some great deals for what you need, and you might need to talk to him before the tournament to get your gear in order!

That was really genorous of him to do that, even though I personally think any of you 2nd and 3rd places don't deserve squat after we WIN the 1st place money anyways!:moon


----------



## J.Sharit

Sounds like most of you smack talkers are really hopin your "1st" shark ever will win the dough. I've seen your pics Chunksters so I'll exclude you guys BUT....the rest of you rookies anit doin nuttin but blowin smoke.. Kane and his boys will suprise ya all you wanna be Quints. "Yall know me...... Yall no what I do for a livin!!!" 

oke


----------



## JoshH

Hey kane, blowin smoke we aint


----------



## Clay-Doh

Dang Josh...thats a good lookin bucket a Ggumbo there! You got some hot sause with that??

By the way, I eft your dad a message saturday, I think we passed you guys around maybe 9:30 am or so? You were headed east just pullin up to Fort Pickens pier?

The Jenny is a hard one to miss.


----------



## Get'n Wade

The onlypicture I could find was one that my wife caught....:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

SO you even got your _wife_ catchin sharks too huh Mitch???

By the way everybody, Get-N-Wade did not ask for the plug I gave him, after his genorosity with the 2nd and 3rd place prizes he donated, I Insisted on putting his business and name and number up!:toast


----------



## Get'n Wade

Thanks clayI appreciate that. I look foward to Meeting, Partying and Fishing w/ all of ya'll ,only 19 more days! Its killin me.


----------



## Clay-Doh

My son just brought up a good point.

When Team Chunky Love atches not only the biggest 1st place shark on day one, but the 2nd place on saturday and the 3rd on sunday, do we get all 3 prizes??

I think to keep it more fun..(and give you amatures a chance...oke man I talk big smack for never having caught nothin but them bull sharks)...

NEW RULE: One prize per team.


----------



## bladeco

well I saw some others have posted some pics of thier cathes from the past and I figured I would add to the mix to help get pumped up for the tourney. I have others from other sharks I have caught but cant seem to find em on my exteral harddrive right now. lets see some of your catches over the years. BTW I yesterday I started mixing my chum up and freezin it in 5 gallon buckets for the tourney. some good thick stinky shizzle for the men in grey to sniff out. I do believe it is appropriate to quote tyrone biggums now (" IT'S CRACK IN A CAN BABY!! SHAAZZZZZAAAMMMMMMM!!!")


----------



## konz

Man this tourney is getting sweet! Big pot of money, prizes, booze and good folks.....it don't get no better than that. I'm looking forward to it.

Clay, who are we fishing with this time? I'm looking froward to roping another one!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

Wow...sure are some cute pups you guys have caught....

Must have been fun on light tackle. 

:clap


----------



## Get'n Wade

14 Days! This thing is happening 4/11-4/13 correct?


----------



## Clay-Doh

100% still on man!!!!

There is going to be a small commune it seams at Mcree camping too!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Strictly Bizness

hell, we may have to drive over to watch the weigh ins, i mean drink beer, i mean watch the weigh ins. oh hell, i'm confused. is this a shark tourney or drinkin' tourney.


----------



## surfstryker

Damn it man, I have to work that whole weekend. In-Reel -Trouble and I was going to demonstrate large predator fishing for ya. There goes team troublestryker.:banghead I guess chunky lovers still have a chance.


----------



## Get'n Wade

Its ONN! Like a Chiken BONE!


----------



## bladeco

2 weeks to go until this shindig. I am stoked and ready to rock!! got some goodies for the guys in grey or Blue depending on who comes to dinner. anyhow I have been lookin forward to this for a long time. cant wait:letsdrink


----------



## miztergentz

Clay.... whats the head count at this time? Still trying to work out a shift trade here at the papermill !


----------



## JoshH

Heres a 9-10 from saturday night..... scared yet?













































MY FAVORITE DAY OF THE YEAR :letsparty


----------



## jsaddiction

Well guys looks like I am a no go. The guys at work had some things come up and can't afford to go alone...:reallycrying


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey mrgentz, I will start another thread with a check in to see where we are at. With a week and a half to go, no entries yet, like last year, most came the few days begore. 

But with a check in, we can see who!

js, if you are looking to go, and just need a couple anglers, there are plenty of people on here who might be boatless but wanting to split cost! Hope you can make it!

And dang Josh...you are makin me nervous.


----------



## bladeco

Was just looking at the extended forcast and the weather is looking to be kick a$$ for the tourny. maybe a sprinkle or two friday night but hey thaqt will just help spread the chum slick out for us. I know my crew is pumped up and ready to get fishing so we can go ahead and take our money home since everyone else doesn't stand a chance at winning this. well see you at the party all. :moon:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

Does the chunky monkey love team even have a boat yet?????????:moon

I probably will not enter the tourney because I am not 100% sure I can make it. But plans are to enjoy the festivities with you guys on Saturday and Saturday night if possible. My flight is scheduled to be back in late Friday night. Then wake up Saturday and get the boat ready. 

I'll be solo and don't have any prior shark fishin knowledge or the gear for that mattereither, so I am hoping on some beginners luck to just see what I can catch. If I can get out there and one or two boatless sharkers have the gear, but not the boat, I can happily provide the boat etc... Nothing special, just a 19' Trophy WA that floats.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey John! You need to talk to Armondo! He is dropping out cuz his boat will be in the shop from your guys ill fated trip.

Cubans make good chum!!!! hee hee


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (4/3/2008)*Hey John! You need to talk to Armondo! He is dropping out cuz his boat will be in the shop from your guys ill fated trip.
> 
> Cubans make good chum!!!! hee hee


Just gave him a call and we are tentatively in this thing. Still trying to get him to camp out there with all us hooligans though.


----------



## bladeco

god I hate they way the weather reports change here by the minute. makes for a pain in the a$$ to plan anything. hey Clay are you going to wait until the night before to call the tourny off or not if the weather is lookin to be bad? I just looked at the weather report and it is supposed to be raining now the whole weekend hasw 40 to 60 % chance of rain. I know I will fish in the rain but if it is lightening out forget it. anyhow hopefull the forecast changes back to good weather for next weekend.


----------



## konz

Hey man, it's Florida, if you don't like the weather wait 15 minutes...it'll change.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *konz (4/4/2008)*Hey man, it's Florida, if you don't like the weather wait 15 minutes...it'll change.


Yeah, I don't trust the weather forecast for 2 days out. Being this far out, I would not even worry about the weather forecast. It's going to be beautiful. See I just made as good of a weather forecast as the people that get paid a lot more than me.


----------



## Get'n Wade

http://weather.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:USFL0185 Not looking that bad.


----------



## bladeco

I was looking at www.weather.com at the extended forecast there. non of the forecasts of the different sites match.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bladeco (4/4/2008)*I was looking at www.weather.com at the extended forecast there. non of the forecasts of the different sites match.


That's the reason, you can never trust those long range forecasts around here.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Yeah, we will call it by thursday nite. Lets hope for the best!


----------



## bladeco

Went fishing on base yesterday and didn't catch much due to the weather. a few spanish blew up on a topwater lure but no hookups. I did walk the beach On NAS Pensacola and saw a few decent sized sharks cruising the sand flats behind the base there. thought about running home and getting my heavier gear to have a little warm up fight but it was getting dark and they shut the beach down at dusk. I am stoked up and ready to go for this friday. already got the boat filled up with fuel and leaders are made, and the guns are loaded. ready to rock n roll F'ing Alright doggy lets go !!!!


----------



## Ocean Man

I am out for this weekend. I might stop by out there this weekend if I can squeese in a trip.


----------



## Stressless

Wooo Hooo!!



Friday

South winds around 15 knots becoming west 15 to 20 knots after midnight. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.



Saturday

North winds 15 to 20 knots becoming northwest 10 to 15 knots. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Dang it Bob.

Looks like I need to get another poll going to see what alternate weekend people want if this one continues to deteriorate.

You gonna stop buy again like last year and drink a few?


----------



## bladeco

sorry if I stepped on your toes Clay I posted a new poll for alternate dates if this weekend continues to go sour. I just took the next weekends for the next menth and posted them as the dates so if there are any other dates the want to be posted for a possibility. AGAIN THIS IS IF THE TOURNEY GETS CALLED OFF FOR THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## JOSHua

well you know im in .... im pretty bad with mailing things with the old mail .... i dont think i have mailed a letter in a few years so next time i come by gulf breeze ill giveyou a call to drop off my money


----------



## Hired Hand

Count on team Fat Jax showin up. Sharkin is our bag. We do it even when there is no money on the line. Braggin rights last longer than money but we will take that to. Sharpen your hooks and put on new leaders cause the makos are in close.Fine eating fish.


----------



## Trucker

I would really of liked to have been there to take that money but the Little Lady (Candy) and I leave for our vacation to Hawaii on the 11th. A 40th wedding anniversary present we are giving to each other since we have never been on a vacation just the two of us. I will let you know how the fishing is in Hawaii since I plan on going out a half day on a charter boat, should be fun Don't reackon they will let me bring back a shark on the plane to enter into the tourney, Oh, well.txtPost_CommentEmoticon(':boo');


----------



## Trucker

I would really of liked to have been there to take that money but the Little Lady (Candy) and I leave for our vacation to Hawaii on the 11th. A 40th wedding anniversary present we are giving to each other since we have never been on a vacation just the two of us. I will let you know how the fishing is in Hawaii since I plan on going out a half day on a charter boat, should be fun Don't reackon they will let me bring back a shark on the plane to enter into the tourney, Oh, well.


----------

